
The Weird World of Larval Fish (2016) - lelf
https://reefs.com/2016/05/13/bizarre-larval-fish/
======
steve_adams_86
There's not much in this world I find more fascinating than sea life. I spend
hours at a time free diving and looking at the same stuff, occasionally
something new, and it's endless intrigue. When I find something special it
makes my week. Finding species like this in person would totally make my year!
So cool.

------
markdown
OT, but their website looked like this for a few seconds before it assumed its
final form: [https://i.imgur.com/f2PHTWA.png](https://i.imgur.com/f2PHTWA.png)

------
tcfunk
OT, but their favicon is awesome

------
ncmncm
OT, but I never got anything but the favicon, and a blank window.

Javascript-happy pages.

